# Please help?



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]I'm looking into getting another cage because I know my two girls will eventually outgrow their cage and I want to get one as soon as possible. I was wondering if anyone knew what kind of cage was best, like what brand, or where to get a really good one for that matter. The cage they're in now, really isn't very big, but it's alright for now, as they are rarely in it, My closet is quite large, it's a walk in, probably about 5' by 7' or so, and it's now their playpen, the cage is just mainly there for water and food and what not. However, they need a new cage as they won't be able to always be in my closet, especially when I'm gne for long periods of time. If anyone has ideas, or suggestions or anything let me know? Thaks a ton. <3[/align]*


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I see htey are females...If they are full grown, a Ferretnation is great...or a Martins. But if not full grown they might slip thru bars so youd have to cover it with hardware cloth/


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]I was looking at the Super Pet Ferret 4 level cage. Is it any good? [/align]*


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Post a link so we can see...Thanx


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

[align=center]  *Sorry about that. 
Here you go. *










*What do you think?* [/align]


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Depends, How much is it? 
Also, (So I can look at it better) What site is that from?


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]Petsmart, just go there and search their smal animal cages. And it's about 100 bucks. But Idk, It looks pretty big, however I don't think they gave dimensions... which sucks. =( Thanks for your help though =) [/align]*


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

$100 bucks for that!? You can make a 5 footer on your own if ya tried, with that amount of money.


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

*[align=center]Yea my boyfriend is going to make a cage for his two rats. But Idk, with his work and stuff it would take him a while to finish mine, and as fars as me doing it by myself.... haha. I'm not exactly a handy person with tools and what not lol. So I'm thinking I'll just buy one and down the road when my bf gets the time he can make me one =)[/align]*


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Its very easy...I made mine in an hour or so (not counting coating it).  and that big cage I have only cost me around $35-40 to build.


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

[align=center]*Where di you get your cage? It's so big and that's so cheap!*[/align]


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I wouldnt waste $100 on that cage just to get another one later on. I would Look elsewhere or build my own. (Which i did.)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I made my own cage. I got all my materials from OSH. lol


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

Yours looks store bought, how did you go about making it Jennie? I'll pay you to make me one! lol


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Ill send ya the link in a sec. I can also just help ya out with a desgin and send it to ya. Oh BTW where in Cali do you live? I live in Antioch/Oakley Area.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well heres one of my thread with before and after pictures and how I made the levels and the mats for them if ya wanna check it out: http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2979.html

...But to make the actually cage, you first need to know the demensions you want and you need to get the fencing (not hardwearcloth, unless you are first going to make a frame for it). Make sure that the fencing you get is the corret bar spacing, you dont want it do be bigger than 1inch spacing. The kind I use is the 1"x 1/2 " wire fencing. One you know the dementions of each side, all you have you do is cut out each side, so you shloud end up with 4-6 individual peices of fencing in the end. To attach the sides together all I used was Zip ties/Tie Raps. If you wanted to coat your cage(mine is coated with a black ENAMEL thats made to coat metals), you may want to do that before assembling it. The coating I used is Kid Safe which means it's unleaded and also has other non toxic chemicals to make it...But make sure it says Kid Safe on it! Or you can go to a Car Details shop and they can powder coat it for you, but that can be a bit expensive. If you have any questions of need help with how to make the levels or anythign just msg me.


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks so much Jennie!!! Ilive in Sacramento btw.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

WOW small world LOL I live in Rocklin!! I am only 20 minutes away from you viishuz! creepy really LoL


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

okay 1.)They'll chew up the plastic 2.) I got a 3 story wire cage thats bigger than that, its purple at the bottem (=]) and it was 70 go to petsmart and look around. not at the most expensive either


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awesome, I live in the Antioch/Oakley/Brentwood area, only about an hour or so away!


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

Ay cool you guys live by me! lol. Thanks Taralyn, but honestly the way I see it, is you get what you pay for right? So I don't mind spending alot of money on something, especially when it's as important as a cage or food etc, if it's worth it ya know? But I was looking at a different cage maybe you guys will like it better lol. I'll post the link later so you can see it.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

If you're going to buy the cage, then I can't recommend the Ferret Nation enough. You won't need the dual level one, but you'll always have the option to expand in the future. 

With females you will need to cover it in some kind of screen. I'm in the process of doing this myself.


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

Why? Will they slip out?


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

That's what I'm leaning toward, it's 100$ 


Super Pet Multi-Floor Ferret Home 
24" L x 24" W x 41 1/2" H/Overall Height 46"


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I have something very similar to tht and while I love the desgin it is a pain in the butt to clean it.

Have you thought of buying a martins?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

That Cage hasnt gotton the best reviews. Everyone says they love it EXCEPT for when it comes time to Clean.


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

Really, and know where can you buy a Martins?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I think this is it.

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

If you don't buy a FN martin's is the best way to go! I've heard wonderful things about these cages. 

People who own them will recommend getting the flip top but getting it powder coated is A MUST. I don't remember who it was but they bought a martins cage and didn't get it coated. It was shot within a few months if I remember correctly! 

I am an owner of a FN, and I really love it btw !


----------



## viishuz (Aug 25, 2007)

If I'm going to spend a lot of money on it, I want the cage to be ready to go, ya know? I don't want to have to get it powder coated or anything I want it to be made and safe for my rats when I purchase it =)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Some of those Martin's are actually already coated.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I know what you mean. Altering a cage can be tiresome but the nice thing about martin's is the bar spacing is the correct size. I'm not even sure why martin's offers cages without powder coating. They should probably make powder coated bars standard rather than giving the option!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes, they can get out of a FN. I only have one rat that can do it, and she's actually stopped now that I took everything off of the roof of it that's interesting to her. If your females are a bit chubby then they should be fine.

My girl who gets out is the kind of rat that's always trying to escape from wherever she is. But she's never gotten on the ground or anything and I'm not too worried about it. Just for safety's sake I will be covering the bars.

Give me a minute and I'll find the post where reachthestars covered her bars. I'm trying to do the same thing.

Edit: Here it is, just scroll down three posts and you can see what she did. I'm having troubles with them chewing through the cable ties, but I'll figure something out!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree if you want to get an FN it's best to cover the bars even if they don't seem like they will escape. 

this is the post I made about covering the FN if you're interested
http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3241.html

I think a martin's cage would be the best option if you want a cage good and ready  

most big cages will have a bigger bar spacing that needs to be altered in some way!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I Seen my first Ferret Nation today at the Petstore. It was $200.
It was HUGE! I would Love to have one of those!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Matt said:


> I Seen my first Ferret Nation today at the Petstore. It was $200.
> It was HUGE! I would Love to have one of those!


They are wonderful. Especially for big boys, so no wire necessary.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

They are AWESOME. I mean, there are a few things I don't like about the FN [since they are considering a Rat Nation, though, I hope those issues are met), but we've got Superpet, Martin's, Fern, All Living Things, Hagen and various other random brands around here with the rescue, and I WISH I could have nothing but FN's. Obviously, that's not practical, but still. We have an FN for our pet rats and are considering another.

If you hate cleaning cages, the FN makes it a lot easier. Also, if you have elusive ratties that you have trouble catching, with the FN there is no place they be that you can't get to. 

That said, Martin's works perfectly for the rescue and I hope to eventually get a bunch of Martin's cages. However, I would recommend doing a custom order with the larger doors and always getting flip-top when it's an option. Also, I hate the drop-in pans and will only get slide-out pans in the future. And, of course, ALWAYS get it powdercoated.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

viishuz said:


> That's what I'm leaning toward, it's 100$
> 
> 
> Super Pet Multi-Floor Ferret Home
> 24" L x 24" W x 41 1/2" H/Overall Height 46"


I have that cage in storage. It came with a ferret that I adopted but he went into the cage I have my other 2 ferrets in.

The cage is a pain in the butt to clean & it definitely won't hold a rat without major modifications. The bar spacing is too wide. The cage also comes apart along the for sides so that it opens up like a big X when laid out on the floor. You would have to zip tie it all the way down all four sides & I'm not sure that would close the gap.

I put a lot of thought into it because I need a bigger cage for my boys but I think I would rather start from scratch rather than attempt to modify this cage.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

> The bar spacing is too wide.


The bar-spacing can be too wide for females and very much is for younger rats on the larger Superpet cages, but it's it's generally just fine for older boys.


----------

